# To-20 help



## sbr (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all.
My father has past away and Im cleaning up the property. There is an old To-20 that hasn't been started in about 2 years and i was wondering what i need to do to it before trying to start it.. 
I guess i need to change the oil but what else?. 
Its been 20years since I've been on a tractor so its going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Drain any gasoline from the tank and install new. Charge the battery check the radiator coolant and you should be good to go.

 Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My condolences on the loss of your Dad. 

Let us know if you need any other help on the tractor.


----------

